# This guy wanted to visit me in my deer stand



## carver (Nov 6, 2010)

Sciurus niger Cinereus (Fox Squirrel)We have a number of color fazes on our deer lease.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 6, 2010)

Well Jerry hope you had a great time did you get anything and the squirrels are great


----------



## carver (Nov 7, 2010)

Lee Woodie said:


> Well Jerry hope you had a great time did you get anything and the squirrels are great



Lee, six hunters in this week long hunt harvested nine bucks mine was the smallest.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 7, 2010)

you can't eat the horns nice looking deer


----------



## leo (Nov 7, 2010)

neat visitor and harvest too


----------



## cornpile (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome shots and a Dandy buck to boot.CONGRATS


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks like you had a great week Jerry!  Great shots - both of them!


----------



## carver (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I had a great week,lots of fellowship,lots of good food,and lots of deer.And was able to get a few cool shots,like this.


----------



## chewy32 (Nov 7, 2010)

Dang those critters are awesome its like seeing a buck you never know what there goin to look like.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 7, 2010)

Fine looking shots of the squirrels and congrats on the buck.

Hoss


----------



## marknga (Nov 8, 2010)

Great photos! 
And congratulations on the nice buck! Sounds like y'all had a heck of a week.


----------



## carver (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks guys,it was a fun week,myself and 7 friends take the first week in November to hunt . And have for the last 10 years....I enjoy it but I'm also glad when its over.Thanks again for the kind words


----------



## carver (Nov 8, 2010)

cornpile said:


> Awesome shots and a Dandy buck to boot.CONGRATS



Y'all sure have some fine deer out there cornpile, I've seen some that have been taken there.


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice shots of the squirrels!Nice buck as well even if it was the smallest.Sounds like ya'll got a nice place to hunt!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks like a great hunting trip.  The fox squirrel shot coming up the stand was cool!  Congrats on the buck.


----------



## carver (Nov 9, 2010)

rip18 said:


> Looks like a great hunting trip.  The fox squirrel shot coming up the stand was cool!  Congrats on the buck.



Thanks rip,the one coming up the ladder had to be a 3or4 pounder, if you look at the ground in the photo there are thousands of acorn's.And millions still in the tree!


----------

